# Γαλλοπρωσικός ή Γαλλογερμανικός Πόλεμος (1870-71);



## Zazula (May 8, 2009)

Στο Διαδίκτυο παίζουν και τα δύο (αν κι έχω την άισθηση ότι υπερισχύει το _Γαλλοπρωσικός Πόλεμος_, μάλλον λόγω και του _Franco-Prussian War_), στον Πάπυρο το _Γαλλο-γερμανικός Πόλεμος_ (με ενωτικό). Ποιο είναι σωστότερο: _Γαλλοπρωσικός _ή _Γαλλογερμανικός Πόλεμος_;

Επίσης: Χρειάζεται ενωτικό ή όχι; Κι αν ναι, η δεύτερη λέξη αρχίζει κι εκείνη με κεφαλαίο (όπως στο αγγλικό) ή με πεζό (όπως στον Πάπυρο);


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 8, 2009)

Ο πόλεμος ήταν μεταξύ Γαλλίας και Πρωσίας (η γερμανική αυτοκρατορία ιδρύθηκε αμέσως μετά). Βέβαια η Πρωσία ήταν ουσιαστικά ο πυρήνας της Βορειογερμανικής Συνομοσπονδίας, αλλά νομίζω ότι το σωστό είναι γαλλοπρωσικός πόλεμος. Χωρίς ενωτικό (όπως ο ελληνοτουρκικός πόλεμος του 1897).

Δυο απορίες: Με πεζό ή κεφαλαίο (γράφω με πεζό επειδή το ΛΚΝ έχει όλους τους πολέμους και τις επαναστάσεις με αρχικό πεζό) και με ποια λογική ονομάζεται ένας πόλεμος γαλλοπρωσικός ή ελληνοτουρκικός και όχι πρωσογαλλικός ή τουρκοελληνικός.


----------



## Rogerios (May 8, 2009)

Ακριβώς όπως τα λέει ο drsiebenmal: ο πόλεμος είναι γαλλοπρωσικός γιατί "κατά τον χρόνο των πραγματικών περιστατικών" ενωμένη Γερμανία δεν υπάρχει τυπικά.

Ως προς την εύλογη απορία του drsiebenmal "με ποια λογική ονομάζεται ένας πόλεμος γαλλοπρωσικός ή ελληνοτουρκικός και όχι πρωσογαλλικός ή τουρκοελληνικός", νομίζω ότι η απάντηση είναι "με καθαρά υποκειμενικά κριτήρια". Εφόσον μιλάμε και γράφουμε σε ελληνικό περιβάλλον θα προτιμήσουμε το "ελληνοτουρκικός". Και ίσως να προτιμούμε το "γαλλοπρωσικός" γιατί η γαλλική ιστοριογραφία μπορεί να έχει ασκήσει μεγαλύτερη επιρροή στα καθ' ημάς, οπότε υιοθετήσαμε τη γαλλική ονομασία του συγκεκριμένου πολέμου. Αν πάλι κάποιος θέλει να χρησιμοποιήσει "αντικειμενικότερο" λεξιλόγιο, μπορεί πάντα να μιλήσει για σύγκρουση/ σύρραξη/ πόλεμο μεταξύ ... και ..., επιλέγοντας τη σειρά που θέλει και αντιστρέφοντάς την κιόλας για λόγους δικαιοσύνης στη συνέχεια του κειμένου του. Υποψιάζομαι, όμως, ότι η αυτή η πρακτική μπορεί και να προκαλεί περισσότερα μπερδέματα από την προαναφερθείσα συμβατική-υποκειμενική.


----------



## Zazula (May 8, 2009)

Ναι, αλλά η Πρωσία δεν ήταν μόνη της, έτσι δεν είναι; Ηγείτο και μη πρωσικών, αλλά πάντως γερμανικών, άλλων δυνάμεων, σωστά; http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Franco-Prussian_War

(Όσο για το πώς βλέπει ο καθένας έναν πόλεμο, το άρθρο τού Πάπυρου είναι από τη Larousse, και αναφέρεται στην «πατροπαράδοτη ανδρεία» του γαλλικού στρατού... κόντεψα να γεμίσω με καφέ το πληκτρολόγιο!)


----------



## stathis (May 8, 2009)

Zazula said:


> (Όσο για το πώς βλέπει ο καθένας έναν πόλεμο, το άρθρο τού Πάπυρου είναι από τη Larousse, και αναφέρεται στην «πατροπαράδοτη ανδρεία» του γαλλικού στρατού... κόντεψα να γεμίσω με καφέ το πληκτρολόγιο!)


Φαντάζομαι ότι εννοεί τον Αστερίξ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 8, 2009)

Συνήθως τσεκάρω και τη γερμανική βίκι, εδώ δεν το έκανα και την (ψιλο)πάτησα. Ορίστε... ο *γερμανο*γαλλικός πόλεμος ή _πόλεμος του εβδομήντα_ ή το _70/71_ (κατά τους Γερμανούς) που δίνουν έμφαση στο ότι η Πρωσία, επικεφαλής άλλων γερμανικών κρατών ... κλπ. 

Ενδιαφέρον έχει και η γερμανική ιστορική οπτική (στο ιδιο άρθρο της βίκι) που δίνει ως πρώτο «πόλεμο για την ένωση της Γερμανίας» τον γερμανοδανικό, δεύτερο τον αυστροπρωσικό (εδώ γυρνάνε στο «πρωσικό» αφού και οι Αυστριακοί, Γερμανοί είναι), και τρίτο τον γερμανογαλλικό του 70/71.

Επιβεβαιώνεται και η διαίσθηση του Ρογέριου, ότι γράφουμε για τα δικά μας ξεκινώντας από τα δικά μας (_γερμανο_γαλλικός...)

Στο αρχικό ερώτημα του Ζαζ, όσο σίγουρος ήμουν στην πρώτη μου απάντηση, τόσο πιο αβέβαιος είμαι τώρα... 

Όσο για τη γενναιότητα και των μεν και των δε, ο πόλεμος ήταν πραγματικη σφαγή εκατέρωθεν —και να πηγαίνεις να σκοτωθείς για τον αυτοκράτορα, Γάλλο ή Πρώσο, είναι σίγουρα γενναίο (και ηλίθιο, φυσικά).


----------



## Rogerios (May 8, 2009)

Να καταλήξουμε απλά τότε ότι συμβατικά έχει επικρατήσει να μιλάμε για γαλλοπρωσικό πόλεμο, στοιχείο που μπορεί να δικαιολογήσει μια τέτοια επιλογή μας ως προς την ονομασία;
Έτσι κι αλλιώς είναι ζήτημα υποκειμενικής οπτικής γωνίας (ποιά στοιχεία από τα αντικειμενικώς αποδεκτά θέλουμε να τονίσουμε).

Πάντως, το πρόχειρο Βικιπαιδικό δημοψήφισμα δίνει τα εξής αποτελέσματα: η μεγάλη πλειονότητα προτιμά το (καθιερωμένο και συμβατικό) "γαλλοπρωσικός πόλεμος". Εξαιρέσεις αποτελούν: α) η γερμανική έκδοση, όπου ευνόητα προτιμαίται το "γερμανογαλλικός",
β) η σουηδική και ολλανδική έκδοση (συν η έκδοση στα afrikaans, ... εντελώς ... τυχαία), που κάνουν λόγο για "γαλλογερμανικό πόλεμο",
γ) η ουγγρική και η τσεχική που προτιμούν το "πρωσογαλλικός".

Επομένως, δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι οι διαφορετικές επιλογές (που είτε επισημαίνουν την εν τη γενέσει γερμανική ένωση είτε προτάσσουν το "πρωσικός") προέρχονται από χώρες με γλωσσική ή πολιτιστική συγγένεια ή εγγύτητα με τη Γερμανία.

Το συμπέρασμά μου θα ήταν ότι η επιλογή "γαλλοπρωσικός" είναι η πιο "φυσιολογική" (διστάζω λίγο να πω καθιερωμένη) για το περιβάλλον της ελληνικής γλώσσας και ιστοριογραφίας. Αν τώρα προτιμάτε διαφορετική επιλογή, δεν βλέπω κάτι το μεμπτό.


----------



## Zazula (May 8, 2009)

Η αγγλόφωνη βίκι πάντως έχει αμφότερα:

The *Franco-Prussian War* or *Franco-German War*, often referred to in France as the *1870 War*[7] (19 July 1870—10 May 1871) was a conflict between France and Prussia, while Prussia was backed by the North German Confederation, of which it was a member, and the South German states of Baden, Württemberg and Bavaria.


----------



## nickel (May 8, 2009)

Παρότι στην αχλή του μυαλού μου τον είχα σαν «Γαλλοπρωσικό πόλεμο» (το ερώτημα είναι αν ο «πόλεμος» θέλει πεζό ή κεφαλαίο αρχικό), η ΜΜΕ (Δρανδάκης) αφιερώνει τεσσερισήμισι από τις τεράστιες σελίδες της στον *Γαλλογερμανικό πόλεμο* (_του 1870-71_) (όπως γράφει, «μεταξύ των Γάλλων και των συμμάχων γερμανικών κρατών, ήτοι της Πρωσσίας, της Σαξωνίας, της Βαυαρίας, της Βυρτεμβέργης, της Βάδης και της Έσσης»).


----------



## Zazula (May 8, 2009)

Αυτό λέω κι εγώ, ότι οι εγκυκλοπαίδειες προτιμούν το _Γαλλογερμανικός_ (κι αποδεικνύεται κι ακριβέστερο). Λέω να καταλήξω εκεί.


----------



## Earion (Sep 2, 2012)

Στο ερώτημα αν είναι καλύτερο να γράφεται με αρχικό κεφαλαίο η λέξη "πόλεμος" στο υπό εξέταση σύμπλεγμα, ψηφίζω κεφαλαίο, με το αιτιολογικό ότι έχουμε τους *Π*ερσικούς *Π*ολέμους, τον *Π*ρώτο (ή Α΄) *Π*αγκόσμιο *Π*όλεμο, τον *Δ*εύτερο (ή Β΄) *Π*αγκόσμιο *Π*όλεμο), τον *Ψ*υχρό *Π*όλεμο κ.ά. παρόμοια ...


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2012)

Συμφωνώ. Μόνο του το επίθετο _Γαλλογερμανικός_ ή _Γαλλοπρωσικός_ δεν μπορεί να ουσιαστικοποιηθεί, δηλαδή να χάσει τον _Πόλεμο_, χωρίς να χάσει τη σαφήνεια και τη σημασία του. Αυτό ισχύει και για τους _Περσικούς Πολέμους_ και για τον _Ψυχρό Πόλεμο_. Κάποιοι (π.χ. η Ιορδανίδου, αν θυμάμαι καλά) θα ισχυριστούν ότι δεν είναι απαραίτητο να γίνει στους παγκόσμιους πολέμους: μπορούμε να πούμε «στον Πρώτο Παγκόσμιο» ή «ο Δεύτερος Παγκόσμιος» χωρίς τη λέξη «πόλεμος». Άρα μπορούμε να γράψουμε «ο Πρώτος Παγκόσμιος πόλεμος».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 2, 2012)

Εντάξει, είναι γνωστή η αλλεργία μου με τα πολλά κεφαλαία. Το σκεπτικό σας, βέβαια, είναι στέρεο· με το ίδιο σκεπτικό θα έπρεπε να κεφαλαιογραφήσουμε και τις επαναστάσεις: Την ελληνική, τη γαλλική, αλλά, άραγε, και τη βιομηχανική και τη γεωργική;


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2012)

Αναμφιβόλως, έστω και αβόλως. :) Η Βιομηχανική Επανάσταση. Σωστά στο αλαλούμ της Βικιπαίδειας είναι μόνο όσα έχουν δύο κεφαλαία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 2, 2012)

Καλά, θέλω να σε δω να γράφεις και Αγροτική Επανάσταση (και να αναφέρεσαι στην καλλιέργεια των σιτηρών στη Μεσοποταμία, όχι σε ξεσηκώματα κολίγων)...


----------



## Earion (Sep 2, 2012)

Βεβαιότατα: η Γαλλική, η Αμερικανική, η Ρώσικη Επανάσταση ... όλες. Για να μη σου πω και την Επανάσταση της Πληροφορικής ή της Νανοτεχνολογίας, αν το κείμενο το απαιτεί (αν δηλαδή γίνεται η συζήτηση από ιστορική, κοινωνική πλευρά, αποτιμώντας μια περίοδο της ανθρώπινης πορείας στον κόσμο).



drsiebenmal said:


> Καλά, θέλω να σε δω να γράφεις και Αγροτική Επανάσταση (και να αναφέρεσαι στην καλλιέργεια των σιτηρών στη Μεσοποταμία, όχι σε ξεσηκώματα κολίγων)...



Οι ξεσηκωμοί των κολίγων δεν συμποσούνται σε μία επανάσταση, με τα χαρακτηριστικά που σου περιέγραψα στην πιο πάνω παράγραφο.


----------



## JimAdams (Sep 2, 2012)

Για να το πάω παραπέρα, που το έχω και απορία κιόλας (κι αν νομίζετε πως πρέπει να πάει σε άλλο νήμα, κάντε τα δέοντα), υπάρχει κάποια γλωσσική σύμβαση που ορίζει ποιο εθνικό όνομα πάει πρώτο σε περίπτωση συνδυασμού; Δηλ. λέμε Ελληνογερμανός (είτε είναι Έλληνας με γερμανική υπηκοότητα ή το ανάποδο) και Ελληνοαμερικάνος επειδή γραμματικά κάθεται πιο καλά ή υπάρχει κάποιος κανόνας;


----------



## Earion (Sep 2, 2012)

Δεν νομίζω να τα έχει ορίσει κανείς. Τη λογική χρησιμοποιούμε. Τουλάχιστον έτσι όπως το βλέπω εγώ, το δεύτερο εθνικό είναι το κύριο και το πρώτο είναι το προσδιοριστικό. Ακούγοντας "Ελληνογερμανός" καταλαβαίνω κάποιον που είναι Γερμανός υπήκοος και έχει δευτερευόντως την ιδιότητα του Έλληνα, από καταγωγή. Ελληνοαμερικανός (Greek-American) είναι ο πολίτης των Ηνωμένων Πολιτειών που έχει ελληνική καταγωγή (κατά το Αφρο-Αμερικανός).


----------

